# Examples of Career Guidance (UK)



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Examples of Career Guidance (UK)

Advisers in Greater London and the South East

Some practioners use MBTI.


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

They have better frameworks that test your ability, apitude and interests as well. I was advised to become a biochemical engineer, but I'm not interested.


----------

